# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  MyUSBOnly v4.4 b921

## SDA

MyUSBOnly - это уникальный продукт, который обеспечивает безопасность от "флэшек" (USB Flash Drive), которые получили в настоящее время огромное распространение практически в любой среде, от домашней до корпоративной. USB-порты обеспечивают много удобств, но создают дополнительную угрозу безопасности – возможна злонамеренная установка вредоносного или следящего ПО или легкодоступная кража личных, важных и компрометирующих материалов, зачастую приводящих к разорению компаний, разводу семей, а, то и вовсе к суициду потерпевшего. Поэтому защита USB портов, сегодня столь же актуальна и важна, как установка файерволла и антивируса в системе. Программа MyUSBOnly, как явствует из названия, дает возможность подключения к компьютеру ТОЛЬКО вашим флэшкам и ни каким другим,если точнее, - дает доступ только доверительным "флешкам" и блокирует доступ и вредоносную деятельность не прописанных (не авторизованных) на вашем компьютере USB устройств. Программа может работать в фоновом, невидимом режиме, не отображая свою иконку в трее, то есть злоумышленник не будет знать, что за ним следят. Что поможет с помощью логов и оповещения через email, поймать вора, "вычислить" нечистого на руку струкача-сотрудника, любопытство и ревность супруга, случайные подключения и подкупленных лиц. MyUSBOnly пресекает любые попытки получить доступ к компьютеру через USB-порты. MyUSBOnly дополнит защиту важной составляющей ПК или ноутбука от "людей-крыс" и непростого любопыства зловредного контингента.

Технически программа работает как всем известный файерволл и настройка ее чрезвычайно проста. Необходимо создать "белый лист" (whitelist) всех USB устройств, к которым разрешается доступ. Можно включить в него джойстики, внешние дисководы, MP3-плееры и другие USB-устройства. Как только список составлен, MyUSBOnly будет охранять ваш компьютер от подключения новых USB устройств, которые могут принадлежать похитителям данных. 

http://www.myusbonly.com/usb/index.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vau2008

to *SDA*

Ну просто очень интересно и весьма своевременно - в последнее время флеш-пакостей стало заметно больше, а у некоторых моих знакомых наметился явный "флеш-синдром". Правда, аспект опасности несколько иной: речь идет о заражении флеш-носителей через компьютеры общего доступа (либо просто через грязные соседские). Флешки удобны до чрезвычайности и пихаются всеми и во что попало  :Smiley: !

Понятно, что при такой востребованности носителя создан целый класс вредителей, ориентированный преимущественно на его особенности. В последнем случае из практики я столкнулся с парой десятков флешек, зараженных... "утилитой очистки Flash-drives от малваре"  :Cool: !

Заняться отдельно этой проблемой пока не позволяет недостаток времени, но то, что "лед тронулся", уже неплохо.

*MyUSBOnly* закрывает доступ к компьютеру для "чужих" носителей, но как Вы объясните жене (к примеру), что её "родную" флешку Вы рассматриваете именно в таком статусе  :Smiley: ? Вот здесь-то и могут начаться проблемы!

----------

